# My husband tried to cheat on me



## feduptohere (Mar 10, 2015)

Before Christmas My husband was off work for the day, He said he was going to lunch with friends!! One being the girl that cuts our hair, She is a ***** who gives bj for money!! but cuts our hair and never any problems! Well I found out he had her naked on his lap in my home when I was working!! I confronted him and he said it was all innocent!! My ass! I downloaded a fake text app on my phone and sent him a text, who he thought was her, and asked him if he needed a hair cut and he said no! But id like more??? and this has went on for months him thinking he was texting her! I told him she added me in the conversation and I saw every word!! He shows no remorse and told me on valenyines day to get over it or get out!! he lost his job from alcoholism and is blaming everything on liquor! Im not mad anymore I just done with him I feel nothing! forgot to mention we have been marries 37 yrs and I feel like he threw meaway


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

feduptohere said:


> Before Christmas My husband was off work for the day, He said he was going to lunch with friends!! One being the girl that cuts our hair, She is a ***** who gives bj for money!! but cuts our hair and never any problems! Well I found out he had her naked on his lap in my home when I was working!! I confronted him and he said it was all innocent!! My ass! I downloaded a fake text app on my phone and sent him a text, who he thought was her, and asked him if he needed a hair cut and he said no! But id like more??? and this has went on for months him thinking he was texting her! I told him she added me in the conversation and I saw every word!! He shows no remorse and told me on valenyines day to get over it or get out!! he lost his job from alcoholism and is blaming everything on liquor! Im not mad anymore I just done with him I feel nothing! forgot to mention we have been marries 37 yrs and I feel like he threw meaway


How did you find out he had her naked on his lap in your home?

Was he naked or fully clothed?

Here's a question, what if your husband knew, all along, that the text messages were coming from you and was cruelly stringing you along? 

This is a hell of a mess, in any case.

BTW, if you know she is a ****** why'd you even let her touch your hair, let alone allow her the time and space to give your husband a bob cut, let alone a potential BJ?:scratchhead:


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

He threw YOU away... YOU throw him away. He's gross and will want you back in the future. You would be wise to ignore him when he wants you back. 

You won't be sorry.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

feduptohere said:


> He shows no remorse and told me on valenyines day to get over it or get out!!


He is a bastard. Sorry, but he is.

Ok, then this is what you do. There is NO future with a pr!ck like this.

So he thinks he has control eh? Ok, contact an attorney and DO NOT let him know you are doing it. Start the proceedings for divorce. If you decide to go this route, he needs to be totally blindsided. Let the day he is served papers from your attorney be the day he knows you are ditching HIS worthless ass.

Get your ducks in a row, let your attorney guide you the entire way, and by the time he is served, he will be scrambling to figure out what to do with his attorney.

Also talk to the attorney about what to do about the marital home. Neither of you have to leave it, but there are 2 options.

If you leave, you sign a quit claim deed over to him, giving him the home, and then he owes you half the equity in it.

Or he leaves, he signs it over to you and you owe him.

Also, do either of you have any retirement accounts? If both, whose is more? If he does and you don't, then 37 years, you will get a fantastic portion of it.

So blindside this jerk. He doesn't get to tell YOU to get out. He doesn't get to be the one to have the upper hand.

You should have the upper hand. Take it!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Totally disrespectful.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

feduptohere said:


> Before Christmas My husband was off work for the day, He said he was going to lunch with friends!! One being the girl that cuts our hair, She is a ***** who gives bj for money!!


Do they give senior discounts?


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

lenzi said:


> Do they give senior discounts?


for hair cuts, right?


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Um, yes of course!

"Honey while you're there can you snip a little off the end?"

"NOOOOO!"


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Snip. ouch. dont give OP any ideas.

id like the brazillian..

well, if any of this is true, OP -

the man is a pig and has no boundaries, judgement, integrity or respect for marriage.. why the heck are you bothering to be with him. 

would you date a guy who does this? well, you married one!!! he's broken. move on and fix your man-picker.

first steps, have a plan
see a lawyer
protect your finances
have him served. at the same time expose him to all your and his family and friends. you'll need their support and help in clubbing him to maturity.


if hes not a crying, sobbing, snot bubbling piece of human stain at your feet begging for all he's worth with actual remorse, continue the D.

if you are convinced this piece of human wreckage is worth another chance, hold the D over is head and get him to counseling.

you now own his arse. your demands and your terms or else. he no longer votes.

you can delay, cancel or move forward with the D for any reason at any time. next week or 5 years from now.

be aware.. chances of success are very small.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

feduptohere said:


> Before Christmas My husband was off work for the day, He said he was going to lunch with friends!! One being the girl that cuts our hair, She is a ***** who gives bj for money!! but cuts our hair and never any problems! Well I found out he had her naked on his lap in my home when I was working!! I confronted him and he said it was all innocent!! My ass! I downloaded a fake text app on my phone and sent him a text, who he thought was her, and asked him if he needed a hair cut and he said no! But id like more??? and this has went on for months him thinking he was texting her! I told him she added me in the conversation and I saw every word!! He shows no remorse and told me on valenyines day to get over it or get out!! he lost his job from alcoholism and is blaming everything on liquor! Im not mad anymore I just done with him I feel nothing! forgot to mention we have been marries 37 yrs and I feel like he threw meaway


use this as good time to get rid of the bum.

alcoholic,unemployed,cheater.

three strikes.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

feduptohere said:


> Before Christmas My husband was off work for the day, He said he was going to lunch with friends!! *One being the girl that cuts our hair, She is a ***** who gives bj for money!! but cuts our hair and never any problems!* Well I found out he had her naked on his lap in my home when I was working!! I confronted him and he said it was all innocent!! My ass! *I downloaded a fake text app on my phone and sent him a text, who he thought was her, and asked him if he needed a hair cut and he said no! But id like more??? and this has went on for months him thinking he was texting her! I told him she added me in the conversation and I saw every word!!* He shows no remorse and told me on valenyines day to get over it or get out!! he lost his job from alcoholism and is blaming everything on liquor! Im not mad anymore I just done with him I feel nothing! forgot to mention we have been marries 37 yrs and I feel like he threw meaway


Why would you bring her into your home??? Playing with snakes....well...it will get you bit eventually. 

On the Texting...so you set him up....lied to him for months...and caught him doing something. Way to go on the entrapment. 

I would figure after 37 years you would know him enough to know if he is remorseful or not. Sounds like he's not. 

I guess it comes down to what do you want to do?


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Q tip said:


> well, if any of this is true, OP -


 Crossed my mind as well what with the way it reads....but if so....



Q tip said:


> the man is a pig and has no boundaries, judgement, integrity or respect for marriage.. why the heck are you bothering to be with him.


 I concur. As the cheater in my marriage never in my wildest dreams would I talk with my wife in that manner. He needs to be kicked to the curb for the level of disprespect he is showing her. I may have been a cheater, but I have always provided for my wife (pretty much give her anything she wants), cook for her, do chores for her as she has some ailments...So maybe that's why she sees a glimmer of hope for us, but this guy....LOSER...period. Just my .02


----------

